# Doubling the Extension of a Tapped Horn



## TomG (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello to all the gurus of hts. I'm new to hornresp and tapped horns in general, but while playing around with the t/s of my boston acoustics G512 44 (with coils wired in series for higher BL). I couldn't help wondering why it seems everyone tries to flatten the "saddle" and never tries to utilize the third peak for a higher cut off. Maybe this is a stupid question, or maybe I'm just extremely lucky having a driver that does this even though I never heard of a tapped horn when i purchased it. ...or maybe I have no idea what I'm talking about:heehee:


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Can you post your Hornresp file or post a picture of your sim?


----------

